# how to care for new blue ram eggs?



## wackamole (Feb 2, 2005)

i ve got a pair of blue rams that just laid eggs and i dont want them to munch on them so i want to take them out how do i care for them when i do?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Don't. Let the parents do thier thing.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Just so you know, rams are not known for being the best parents in the world. Many are notorious egg/fry eaters. It's possible that you'll get lucky and these will be good parents. If that's true, you need to be prepared to feed the fry extremely small food. Something like microworms or infusoria. Newly hatched baby brine shrimp is actually too big for newly freeswimming ram fry. If the rams are typical and eat the eggs/fry, don't worry, they'll probably spawn again soon.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

They lay eggs? Just learned somthing today. But i dont think i woudl take a risk, but lisa has a point they probably will spawn again soon.


----------

